# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  Dùng Biến Tần điều khiển AC servo

## hadenki

Trên diễn đàn có ai đã từng gắn AC servo motor vào biến tần chưa?
Mình thấy trên Youtube có biến tần China hiệu Invt điều khiển được Servo Fanuc & cũng nghe nhiều người có thể điều khiển được
Hôm qua cũng muốn thử nên lấy AC servo của Sanyo Denki 100W, 200V gắn vào biến tần của Keynece 700W, nhấn Start thì morot chạy cà dựt, sau 2 phút thì motor bốc khói nghi ngút
Kết luận: Có thể Inverter của hãng Invt là 1 dạng của servo driver nên có thể lái AC servo của Fanuc (chỉ chỉnh tốc độ) nên có thể dùng làm Spindle
PS: Không biết trên diễn đàn có ai làm mạch điều khiển cho DC Brushless 500W không?
Mình có 1 số lượng lớn motor này, công suất 500W, tốc độ tới 5000 rpm, size nhỏ gọn hơn AC servo 500W nhưng không có driver. Bác nào có thể làm driver cho con motor này thì cho mình biết nhé

----------

haiquanckbn, im_atntc, Năng Lượng Mặt Trời

----------


## CKD

Vấn đề là chỉnh thông số của biến tần phù hợp với thông số motor servo. Không phù hợp thông số, motor bị quá tải -> bốc khói

----------


## duonghoang

Driver servo nó có điều khiển dòng điện trên cuộn stator của motor nữa trong khi biến tần lại không có, như quá dòng thì nó chỉ báo alarm rồi tắt máy, điện áp biến tần ra bao nhiêu thì motor nó tiêu thụ bấy nhiêu, nếu bác muốn chạy đc thì bác chỉnh lại điện áp out ra của biến tần, nói chung là chạy được chứ còn công suất đạt được hay ko thì em cũng chưa rõ. 
  Mà cái motor DC Brushless của bác là hiệu gì vậy, bác có thể cho em vài cái hình và thông số của em nó đc ko?

----------


## im_atntc

Em cũng đang quan tâm vụ này, vì cũng đang có con servo chạy 10000rpm, định làm kéo trục chính. Mà khiển qua biến tần ko đc, chỉnh áp phù hợp với motor mà cũng ko chạy đc, chỉ lắc mấy cái rồi đứng yên hix

----------


## hadenki

> Driver servo nó có điều khiển dòng điện trên cuộn stator của motor nữa trong khi biến tần lại không có, như quá dòng thì nó chỉ báo alarm rồi tắt máy, điện áp biến tần ra bao nhiêu thì motor nó tiêu thụ bấy nhiêu, nếu bác muốn chạy đc thì bác chỉnh lại điện áp out ra của biến tần, nói chung là chạy được chứ còn công suất đạt được hay ko thì em cũng chưa rõ. 
>   Mà cái motor DC Brushless của bác là hiệu gì vậy, bác có thể cho em vài cái hình và thông số của em nó đc ko?


Cái motor của mình là của Shiruba (trong máy may đời mới). Thấy date sản xuất 2005
Motor này nó không dùng hall sensor mà nó dùng 3 optical đặt lệch nhau & 1 encoder cỡ 360 p/r

----------


## hadenki

> Em cũng đang quan tâm vụ này, vì cũng đang có con servo chạy 10000rpm, định làm kéo trục chính. Mà khiển qua biến tần ko đc, chỉnh áp phù hợp với motor mà cũng ko chạy đc, chỉ lắc mấy cái rồi đứng yên hix


Mình cũng có thấy con motor servo nhãn ghi 'Induction servo motor' của Mitubishi 400W, 2000rpm, đuôi có encoder, xác to, trục cỡ 20mm. Không hiểu sao lại có Induction servo motor nữa, làm liều test với biến tần chạy tần số 400Hz thì motor chạy cực êm sau 10p thì nóng khoảng 50 độ
Mình nghĩ con này có thể dùng làm trục chính

----------


## nhatson

> Trên diễn đàn có ai đã từng gắn AC servo motor vào biến tần chưa?
> Mình thấy trên Youtube có biến tần China hiệu Invt điều khiển được Servo Fanuc & cũng nghe nhiều người có thể điều khiển được
> Hôm qua cũng muốn thử nên lấy AC servo của Sanyo Denki 100W, 200V gắn vào biến tần của Keynece 700W, nhấn Start thì morot chạy cà dựt, sau 2 phút thì motor bốc khói nghi ngút
> Kết luận: Có thể Inverter của hãng Invt là 1 dạng của servo driver nên có thể lái AC servo của Fanuc (chỉ chỉnh tốc độ) nên có thể dùng làm Spindle
> PS: Không biết trên diễn đàn có ai làm mạch điều khiển cho DC Brushless 500W không?
> Mình có 1 số lượng lớn motor này, công suất 500W, tốc độ tới 5000 rpm, size nhỏ gọn hơn AC servo 500W nhưng không có driver. Bác nào có thể làm driver cho con motor này thì cho mình biết nhé


invt có dòng gd35 tke để chạy với ac servo pmsm, hoặc , inductor spindler motor ah
http://www.invt.com/en/product/detai...00000043669259

động cơ lõi nam châm thường có dòng chuyên dụng mới dkhien được ah

b.r

----------

cuong

----------


## CKD

Về nguyên lý thì motor servo là nhóm motor đồng bộ. Tức rotor quay đồng tốc với từ trường xoay của stator. Chính vì thế khi đấu vào lưới thì không thể chạy được vì rotor không tăng tốc được đã bị trượt, ngừng quay luôn vì không sao bắt kịp tốc độ từ trường trên starto, không thể đồng bộ được.

Các hệ thống chạy được với motor đồng bộ thường phải là hệ thống kín, có sensor để xác định góc & tốc độ rotor, để có thể điều chỉnh tốc độ xoay từ trường, tăng giảm theo motor để có thể đồng bộ tốt với rotor thì chạy được. Một số hệ thống không cần có sensor (sesorless) thì để xác định được góc & tốc độ rotor, hệ thống phải có khã năng đo dòng cảm ứng trên các cuộn dây startor làm hồi tiếp. DC brushless motor cũng là một dạng motor đồng bộ, sensor của nó thường là hall sensor để đo góc từ của rotor.

Ưu điểm của động cơ đồng bộ là cho đường đặt tuyến moment rất tốt ở các khoảng tốc độ.

Nếu dùng VFD thường để điều khiển motor đồng bộ, mình nghĩ vẫn có thể được nhưng nhược điểm nhiều hơn ưu điểm. Lưu ý.
- Chỉnh đặt tuyến V/F phù hợp.
- Chỉnh acc time càng lớn càng tốt, tiến trình tăng tốc càng chậm thì khã năng thành công càng cao.

Nhược điểm nếu đã chạy được.
- Khi đã gặp tải mà motor bị quá tải, giảm tốc độ -> motor sẽ dừng luôn. Trừ những dòng VDF đặc biệt có chức năng riêng dành cho động cơ đồng bộ.
- Mua VFD thì có thể rẻ hơn mua AC servo driver đó, nhưng tiết kiệm chi phí không được bi nhiêu so với rủi ro trên.
- Đa phần ac servo motor làm việc ở 3000rpm với tần số khá lớn. Việc dùng biến tần khi này thành không hiệu quả (nếu chạy được)

----------

im_atntc

----------


## im_atntc

> Mình cũng có thấy con motor servo nhãn ghi 'Induction servo motor' của Mitubishi 400W, 2000rpm, đuôi có encoder, xác to, trục cỡ 20mm. Không hiểu sao lại có Induction servo motor nữa, làm liều test với biến tần chạy tần số 400Hz thì motor chạy cực êm sau 10p thì nóng khoảng 50 độ
> Mình nghĩ con này có thể dùng làm trục chính


Thanks bác, nhưng 2000rpm thì chậm quá bác àh, con motor của em 2HP còn định làm bộ truyền giảm tốc xuống từ 10000rpm xuống còn khoảng 6000rpm để tăng moment lên nửa mà hjj

----------


## amatuer

Hiện tại mình đã thí nghiệm bộ AC servo DIY đa năng trên động cơ của omron và yaskawa, dùng furzy, đang kiếm tiền gom các loại động cơ khác nhau để thử. Bác nào quan tâm thì cùng trao đổi nghiên cứu.

----------


## hadenki

> Hiện tại mình đã thí nghiệm bộ AC servo DIY đa năng trên động cơ của omron và yaskawa, dùng furzy, đang kiếm tiền gom các loại động cơ khác nhau để thử. Bác nào quan tâm thì cùng trao đổi nghiên cứu.


Mình có nhiều loại servo motor của Mitsu, Pana, Fanuc, DC brushless servo....từ 50w tới 2.5Kw để thí nghiệm
Hy vọng có cơ hội hợp tác, trao đổi
Lh: p.hanhnn@gmail.com

----------


## Nam CNC

@ hadenki ơi, ông quảng cáo cái induction servo chi làm tui mua 2 con đó luôn... hehehe test 240 hz , 200V , quay lên 8000rpm rất ngon , êm không rung, moment cực mạnh, chỉnh 5 hz mà dùng tay hết sức mới giữ được, lên 10 hz thì thua, chứ lên 60hz thì cắt sắt vô tư , để tìm cách độ đầu cắt er20 vào nữa là ok.

----------


## hadenki

> @ hadenki ơi, ông quảng cáo cái induction servo chi làm tui mua 2 con đó luôn... hehehe test 240 hz , 200V , quay lên 8000rpm rất ngon , êm không rung, moment cực mạnh, chỉnh 5 hz mà dùng tay hết sức mới giữ được, lên 10 hz thì thua, chứ lên 60hz thì cắt sắt vô tư , để tìm cách độ đầu cắt er20 vào nữa là ok.


Hôm thấy nhưng không rành nên k dám mua
Bữa nào gặp ngoài bãi nhớ mời cafe vì quảng cáo dùm

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Mãi Chờ

Các bác thần thánh ơi cho em hỏi loại motor này làlaf loại gì 3 dậy vào uvw Bình thường mà em đấu qua Bt chỉ dc vài vòng rất chậm ròi overload tháo ra thấy root là cục nam châm. Trưởng dc brusless 3p mà chẳng thấy cảm biến hall ở đâu .....mong các bác chỉ giáo sao cho chạy dc

----------


## Gamo

DC Brushless chạy ko cần Hall sensor bác ui

----------

Mãi Chờ

----------


## thuhanoi

Qua lượm cái TMC-TD70 của cụ Phi Minh Nguyen về chạy em nó

----------

Mãi Chờ

----------


## Mãi Chờ

Cảm ơn các bác, cho em hỏi TMC-TD70 con này cắm chạy hay phải cấp xung cho nó. Bác sem có loại nào 220v  hay 3phase cắm chạy thì chỉ em với.

----------

